# Help with painting a mountain



## Grampy (May 30, 2011)

I've finally finished adding plaster and sheetrock all-purpose joint compound to my mountain that was built with cardboard frames and plaster cloth. Now I want to paint it.....but I'm nervous that it won't come out right. 

It's going to be a mountain with a coal mine kit next to it but I don't know what colors to use, and how to apply them. I've seen many rock painting videos, but haven't come across a step-by-step mountain painting video yet. Any and all suggestions are welcome....!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Grampy,

I build a simple mountain out of carved "pink stuff" insulation foam a while back. I painted it to mimic a rough granite hillside sort of a look. Acrylic paints and steps as follows:



tjcruiser said:


> I used the Pink Stuff to carve a "granite" mountain / tunnel recently. I was really winging it, but it turned out OK. I think credit goes to a (dumb luck) choice of paint, applied via "bristle brush dab strokes" in 5 layers:
> 
> Layer 1 – full coverage
> Benjamin Moore house paint (had some leftover!)
> ...


I'm sure there's a gazillion other paint color choices, but these worked pretty well with me for a "granite" look.

Resulting coloring partially seen here ...










I'm sure there's a million other alternatives, but these colors/method worked well for me.

TJ


----------

